# Averiguar valor de resistencias faltantes.



## masfas25 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hola! Necesito completar un circuito temporizador para una Hilux 99, la placa quedo a la intemperie le faltan algunas resistencias, quería saber si es posible calcular las resistencias faltantes, tenía planeado cambiar todos los componentes menos el temporizador. Gracias! 



PD: Espero que el tema este en el lugar correcto.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 30, 2021)

Calcular algo que no se sabe que hace es imposible, lo que si se puede estimar sabiendo su ubicación y función en el circuito, pero primero tenes que hacer funcionar el chip que hace de timer, si este funciona tenes que averiguar a que parte afectan las reistencia, si al propio chip o a las salidas, o a las entradas, ademas necesitas identificar que hace cada pin del conector, asi sabes lo que tiene que entran y lo que tiene que salir.


----------

